
Meetings, Version 2.0, at Microsoft - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/17/business/17corner.html?hpw=&pagewanted=all
======
ivankirigin
I hope he gets more than slides before the meeting. He should get an essay,
maybe with graphics.

There is nothing as mind numbing as communication via bullet point in
powerpoint.

------
vchakra
Wow, hes almost.... likeable.

(Of course, it would have been funny if the interviewer had put the standard
movie disclaimer -- No chairs were harmed in the making of this interview).

------
ScottWhigham
Requires login BTW

